# AKFF LEGEND # 5 SUNSHINER



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The Australian Kayak Fishing Forum is an interesting place, with a diverse range of people and personalities. We have members from all walks of life, from many countries around the world, and with a wide range of experience.

Sometimes though, a particular member really stands out. They may, or may not be, the most successful fisherman in the world. They usually pursue their love of kayak fishing quietly and with humility, but enjoy introducing others and inviting old and new friends along on their escapades. They may convert more people than they realise to this crazy, on the edge kind of sport, and they almost always have a knack with the ladies on the beach as well..

Some of these members may also live and fish in an area of the world that many would consider 'kayak fishing paradise'. They might not have the latest fishing kayak on the market, but their 'old faithful'holds many fond memories and gets the job done more than adequately. . However, their continual commitment to the community, their participation in innovative kayak fishing-related tasks, or their constant positive influence on the forum, really makes them shine.

As such, we have the *'Legend of AKFF' *award which recognises and gives credit to the members who really stand out above the pack

The inaugural AKFF Legend recipient was Bob 'Dodge' Richardson, then we recognised the efforts of the honorable Mr. AKFF, Leigh 'RedPhoenix' Purdie. Barry 'Bazzoo' Avery then took over the crown and our most recent member was Jason 'Squidder' Price. We now have pleasure in introducing our 5th legend, _*Kev 'Sunshiner' Long*._









*Sunshiner *joined AKFF on February 22, 2006 and quickly became an active participant in many conversations & threads on the site. 'Sunshiner' lives in an area of Australia that is renowned for it's hot fishing year-round, Queensland's glorious Sunshine Coast (or Sunshine Beach to be precise, hence the username). The main fishing areas here are Laguna Bay, off Noosa's main beach, and the area around Sunshine Reef, a few kilometres offshore. This area was made famous in kayak fishing and AKFF circles by Bill 'BillyBob' Watson - one of the pioneers of kayak fishing in Australia. Bill showed us what was possible in kayak fishing with regular captures of big Spanish mackerel, cobia, snapper and tuna.

Following in Billybobs paddle strokes, Sunshiner has recently made the waters off Noosa and Sunshine Beach his own personal playground, with regular midweek trips out to chase pelagics in summer and snapper and sweetlip in winter, with much success. Sunshiners welcoming and enthusiastic personality means that visitors to the area are also welcomed along on trips and shown the local sights, along with a small but keen bunch of Sunshine coast regulars who also join Sunshiner on his regular fishing trips. These trips often cover 20km or more of open water paddling and surf launches/landings - not bad for a 64 year old..

Sunshiner is probably most well know for his in depth, entertaining and generous trip reports, which cover every aspect of the journey and paint a terrific picture for those of us stuck in cooler climes. Along with his AKFF Legend award he should be also honoured by Noosa Tourism as I'm sure he's helped encourage many visitors to the area via his reports. Kev's innovations with video reports including 'helmet cam' and 'wipeout cam (aka surf cam)' are also legendary and provide much humour and learning for other AKFF members, and his natural and engaging writing style always provokes plenty of positive replies.

Kev also enjoys getting up close with nature, and he has documented many whale, dolphin and bird encounters which also shows other AKFF members what's possible from a kayak.

So, without further ado, we would now like to introduce and congratulate Kev' Sunshiner' Long and award him AKFF Legend status. Well done!

Kev was good enough to answer a few questions for us, and his replies are shown below.

*Name*
Kev Long

*Occupation?*
I'm semi retired but operate a micro home-based business which I started 20 years ago and which is now involved mainly with the digital design and creation of large complex books.

*Age?*
64, born 1945.
*
Where do you / have you lived & what have been your local fishing spots?*
That's potentially a long list -- but here goes, starting from my earliest memories.

>>_Newcastle-on-Tyne, UK_. From the age of five I haunted the local brook (about 1m wide) and, in summer only, caught 2-inch long sticklebacks using a stick, cotton thread, bent pin and worms. And on summer holidays caught flounder off the beach with a cord hand line using sand eels I'd caught myself for bait.

_>>Dalby, Qld, Australia, 1954_. We migrated to Australia when I was 9 years old. Dalby has a creek containing spangled perch etc which helped hone my skills and fuel my enthusiasm for fishing.

_>>Toowoomba, 1958_. In those days there was no fishable water nearby, and anyway my only means of transport was a pushbike (of limited use in such a hilly place). I was a very good catcher of the local yabbies which inhabited a ponded part of the tiny creek which flows south to north through that fair but cold city.

_>>Brisbane, 1964._ My first proper job (office type). It happened to be located on the banks of the Brisbane River, opposite what is now South Bank. A disused wharf was inside the grounds and before work and during my lunch hour I used to fish off the wharf for river perch, and catfish of course. Got ticked off by the boss for rushing out to the wharf during working hours when I saw my rod, baited and secured to the wharf, take a terrific bend.

>>_Canberra, 1964._ My second job. Still no transport, at first. But I did find out how lures worked by catching redfin in Lake George (a mate had a car) and the occasional trout, at night, in Lake Burley Griffin.

>>_Wagga Wagga, 1967_. Army. At last I had a car. This was a time of spear fishing with one of my great Army mates around Batemans Bay.

>>_Sydney, 1968._ Again, spear fishing.

>>_1968 to 1971_. Various places and out of the fishing loop due to work commitments.

>>_Melbourne, 1971._ Trout fishing in the Upper Yarra and surf fishing at Kilcunda. Frequent visitor to Compleat Angler.

>>_Townsville, 1973._ This is when my fishing really took off. My first boat, a 12 foot tinny with 9.8hp OB.

>>_Puckapunyal Vic, 1975_. Found plenty of trout in the local streams and even caught a Macquarie Perch in one of them. Also used to visit Geelong frequently where I caught my first snapper under the tutelage of Gary Wainwright.

>>_Townsville, 1977._ A bigger boat (15 footer) and more fish.

>>_Brisbane, 1979._ Same boat, different fish. Our kids getting more involved.

>>_Canberra, 1981._ With much more fishing expertise under my belt this time, and road and water transport, I fished the mountain creeks and lakes for trout, and the South Coast for whatever came along.

>>_Virginia USA, 1984._ While on Army assignment, palled up with Bob, my US Army friend and we fished for bass and crappy on weekends. Bob and I are still in contact and he still fishes plus he hunts deer with a bow.

>>_Canberra, 1985._ More of the same, but now I acquired a canoe (Coleman Scanoe) and caught a few yellowbelly and cod locally.

>>_Brisbane, 1986_. Starting to settle down. Got into bass fishing and more offshore fishing from my powerboat.

>>_Sunshine Beach (Noosa), 1995_. Having fished in so many places I finally got to choose the best. I'm here to stay and my yak gets a lot of water time.

*Is there a story behind your username? Can you fill us in?*
I just wanted a name which reflected my location, one of the best locations for a fisho, I reckon. I live at Sunshine Beach, on the Sunshine Coast, and fish Sunshine Reef.

*What fish do you most enjoy catching, and why?*
Snapper, from my yak in winter, because they're an honest sport fish, beautiful to the eye, and very good to eat. Spotty macs, from the yak, in summer, because they feed spectacularly and fight hard, with long drag-screaming runs.

*What's your poison? *
Red wine, mainly, but I love a cold beer on a hot day.

*When did you start kayak fishing & what got you into the sport?*
January 2006. One of my friends had acquired a yak and one day emailed me a photo of him with a couple of small tuna. Right then I resolved to get into it as my power boat was not very suitable for offshore. The powerboat was sold a couple of years ago.

*What was your first Yak?*
Viking Espri, bought second (or third?) hand on Ebay.

*What Yak(s) do you own now?*
The original plus another Espri, acquired so that I could allow visiting friends to fish with me. And many have.

*What was your best experience on the kayak so far?*
I've had so many, but I think it was the day I went out alone to Jew Shoal with the objective of catching snapper on soft plastics. I'd caught a couple while trolling from the yak but never consistently. I studied up on the SP techniques and went out and got one on the third drift, after about an hour. It fought really hard on the light line and a few minutes later I got slammed again.

*What was the worst or most embarrassing experience on the kayak so far?*
The most frightening was a couple of months ago at Sunshine Reef when I had a whale breach (twice) so close that I thought I was a gonner. The most embarrassing was while hosting a trip to Jew Shoal by a prominent AKFF member visiting Noosa. We came back to the beach to be met with a pretty nasty surf. I got slammed and rolled end over end and my guest cruised through. My face was very wet and very red.

*If you had an opportunity to go anywhere in the world on a kayak fishing trip, where might it be, and what would you target?*
I'd really like to try for the various Pacific salmon in northern British Columbia, Canada. I've been there and fished it successfully and it was a wonderful experience from a powered dory, but would be amazing from kayak, given the smooth, mirror like waters and the mountains so close.

*What's the most interesting thing you have ever seen while kayaking?*
A whale which surfaced near me and proceeded to get on with the business of feeding her calf, around 20 metres away from me. They stayed there for several minutes while I watched and took some pics.

*Looking back over your years on AKFF, are there any particular AKFF stories or moments that really stand out for you?*
Although I didn't attend, that first SWR meet was a wonderful example of fellowship, I think. And Murd's adventures in the NT - typical of what can be done with determination, an ordinary and ancient Suzuki Swift and a kayak.

*What does the AKFF mean to you?*
AKFF is a community, in the real sense. Just like in my home village of Sunshine Beach, people share their experiences, plan things together, and help solve each others problems. There are conflicts of course, but the positives outweigh the negatives by so much that if you're a kayak fisherman and not an AKFF member, you're missing out on a lot. I'm indebted to the AKFF for providing me with ideas, stimulation and inspiration.

*What is your best tip for newcomers to kayak fishing?*
Become an AKFF member and absorb the copious information available on the site. And don't rush into setting up your yak. Let it evolve gradually and you'll finish up with a great boat, and a great deal of satisfaction.

*Where do you see kayak fishing going in the future?*
More participants, of all ages. More great inventions to allow kayak fishers to enjoy their hobby even more.

*If you could sum up kayak fishing in a few words, what would they be?*
An adventure every trip.

*Any other comments about your time here on AKFF?*
If AKFF didn't exist, I would still have got into kayak fishing. But I wouldn't have developed as a kayak fisherman anywhere near as quickly as I have with the help of AKFF and its band of thrill-seeking fun-loving members. It's another great example of the benefits of the internet


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kevin , a very big congratulations mate , very well deserved , your a credit to AKFF and a superb kayak fisho . and i really think VIKING should also give you an award as you have showed us all what can be done on a small inexpensive ESPRI , wish i had'nt sold mine there a fantastic kayak. I always look forward to your trip reports as its obvious you have so much fun out there, and gee you have those snapper wired . Well done Kevin , well earned.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations Kev, very well deserved mate, you inspire us all  I hope I'm still fishing offshore from a paddle craft and catching big pelagics when I am of your vintage ;-)


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup I agree, Kev's truly a worthy recipient of the *Legend of AKFF *award ...... on-ya-mate.  
I've had the pleasure of tagging along with Kev and some of his crew, out to and around their play grounds, 
thoroughly enjoying the company and generously passed on local knowledge, 
a great bunch of guys to be out on the water with in every regard 
and a very reassuring experience to know your in safe hands with *Kev the Legend* keeping an ever watchful eye on all. 
Thanks again mate and a well deserved accolade.
cheers; Doug


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTaBdNkAACdXgAAQQOUsrBAAP+/f4DAA5jRBNGpp6JPSaaekxpMNIIpp7STTCaAAAANNCE2lMjRoMgDQQSHDcyB8/YMVmW29s3E3htBxiENfpr+LnrycQ6VblRLGOvkhPfrN9VC9I+ITi7I4UIDAhld6CDR7lj8q6rVjOu2g0yhmF7XOhzSCoYGWy/KbsTTUHa+rQwstKsuEN8nzQo6BwRe1UJK1GYdbLeV2feGXF0eBbuLYniMZUuL4+qcrjJF3zCL7hZod4GToxGu4fcZ9QM+GQpUZCNMZnxBCPoaENzyBIT4OYSIGrM1rNQt/RMCmk2AamFrCREHdOUqghcFcgEfxdyRThQkDaBdNkA==


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

Huge congratulations Kev. Ever since I have joined I have always enjoyed reading your posts and I've always appreciated the advice you willingly provide.

You are a very worthy recipient.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome to the legends Kev...... your contribution to the forum and Noosa reports have been a big factor to continued enjoyment of the forum.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Another member who helps when he can and posts for the sake of helping and because he enjoys it , not for the glory - although his female cheer squad and presenters must be lining up and waiting for his return these days so they can be the next "chicks with fish" model for his legendary post pics !!!
Another deserved for the "Yak Rack of Fame"....congrats


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done mate and welcome to the legends. You are an inspiration to us all and i love the fact you still fish from your original yak.

Scott


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

congrates on becoming a legend Kev, I love reading your reports they are always entertaining an easy to read.

Cheers Dave


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats mate


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations Sunshiner, very well deserved status.
I look forward to many more reports in the future, they are always a good read


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Congratulations Kev
Your reports and accompanying pics/clips are always a highlight for me.Heres hoping
theres plenty more to come
cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep Kev, you're a legend. As soon as I can get off this treadmill, I'm going to retire to Noosa & beg, borrow or steal all your spots 8) .


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yes kev, thoroughly enjoy your reports always.
does legendary status entitle you to a reserved park on the esplanade

pete


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Ditto to all the previous comments. Kev is another forum legend indeed  You always know you are in for a good trip report when Kev posts on his fruitful fishing trips.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations Kev, look forward to many more inspiring reports!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Well deserved Kev. Love your reports mate.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Nothing more to be said Kev,If they had an AKFF lapel badge you would wear it with pride along side your gongs I am sure!

Congrats on being one of the nicest, informative and encouraging yakers I have had the pleasure to meet

Regards

Brian


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Good onya Kev, must be all those bikini clad chickie babes hehe :lol:


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations Kev! Your reports are always fantastic and played a big part in my decision to buy a fishing kayak (although I was saving for a car :lol: ) One day when I have the confidence in my shoulder to keep up with you I hope to see you out there!

Cheers Andrew


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations Kev!

You are truly an inspiration to us all, and it's not just those down South that are envious of your deeds. I can assure you that the majority of us mere mortals on the Sunny Coast would love to have your success rate. The fact that at 64 you are able to back up for repeat trips when the weather's good and the fish are biting is testament to your love of this great sport and I can only hope that at your age I am able to do likewise.

If there was an award for best trip reports, you would win that hands down too, so here's hoping we will be reading them for many more years to come. I'm already looking forward to your summer reports as the big Tuna and Mackeral come to play in our part of the world.

I have been fortunate enough to tag along with you on a trip to Sunshine Reef (where we all met with the "Sand Monster" on our return to Sunshine Beach) and I can attest that your generosity of both time and knowledge make you a very worthy recipient of this award and a top bloke as well.

Well done AKFF Team for recognising a true "LEGEND" of our sport.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Hail to the king!

We all look up to you mate.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Well done. Congrats


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

well deserved, love your reports and would love to get out there for a fish with you some day.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

congrats Sunshiner and well deserved!


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats Kevin.. very deserving .. look forward to your future posts.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Fellow AKFFers. I'm deeply touched by your comments. In fact I've had to put a plastic cover over the keyboard to stop the tears interfering with the electronics. Thanks for them all. I intend to try to live up to your expectations, even if it kills me -- and it probably will some day :shock: . But what a way to go! What a great community we have built for ourselves!



sbd said:


> Yep Kev, you're a legend. As soon as I can get off this treadmill, I'm going to retire to Noosa & beg, borrow or steal all your spots 8) .


SBD, I'd be delighted to share my spots with you, but the molescan guy keeps taking them off me... Don't wait too long -- sometimes you can get stuck on the treadmill, or chained to it.



grinner said:


> does legendary status entitle you to a reserved park on the esplanade


Actually, I do have my own spot, but only because there are very few others there to take it pre-dawn, when I usually arrive. Lapse (AKFF -- Brisbane) who has successfully fished with us a couple of times has now learned to leave my spot for me, nice young guy that he is.



rathabfishin said:


> One day when I have the confidence in my shoulder to keep up with you I hope to see you out there!


Love to have you join us for a day, mate. Your enthusiasm for yak fishing bubbles out of your reports.



occy said:


> That comment about your stinkboat not being suitable for offshore work is a ripper mate. Although I fail to understand how a freakin piece of Tupperware can be considered more suitable.


Well, Paul, with a stinkboat at Noosa you have to launch at a ramp, then successfully run the Noosa Bar, then ensure all of the maintenance and storage issues are sorted. Then you still don't catch as many fish, have as much fun and still have money left over as you can with a yak. A yak is far better here. All you have to do is get it down to the water's edge, run the surf zone and paddle 20km, then run the surf zone again with your mates watching and hoping for a wipeout  .



keza said:


> would love to get out there for a fish with you some day, Cheers Andrew


Hi Andrew, you're always welcome. Just PM me when the time's approaching.



crazyratwoman said:


> must be all those bikini clad chickie babes hehe


Hi Kerrie, possibly, we're still trying to recruit one to fish with us so we don't have to round them up on the beach, and clean the fish ourselves later ;-) . Know anyone who might be interested ;-) ?

Tight lines, AKFFers. Speak to you soon...

Kev


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations Kev,
I always find your reports entertaining &inspiring.
They also make me a little bit jealous 
Good on you mate, well deserved.
Cheers Mal


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

May I add my heartfelt congratulations and warmest best wishes Kevin,

well deserved for the great effort and care you put into your informative and enjoyable reports and for just being a LEGEND!


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Very well done, Kev!!
Heartiest congratulations!! 
The passion you demonstrate for yak fishing, Noosa & offering assistance to others, always shines through!!


----------



## fourbee4 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats Kev,

Definately well deserved!! Hope to see you on the water shortly weather permitting.

Cheers
Andy.


----------



## susieq (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations Kev

My espri owes it's extra storage capacity to you and I always think fondly of you whenever I poke more bits into my below deck storage basket. Your Legendary status is well deserved.

Cheers
Susiseq


----------



## harrip94 (Sep 30, 2009)

congratulations kev ! ive only been on this forum for a while and your post are great to read


----------

